
Where does WhatsApp acquisition rank in history of tech deals? – latimes.com - angelohuang
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-where-does-whatsapp-rank-in-history-of-tech-deals-20140220,0,2036206.story#axzz2u6GZDxia
======
btoptical
There are serious errors in this article. SDL (Spectra Diode Labs) was a
Silicon Valley company and not based out of Zurich. They had offices and a
semiconductor fab on 1st st in san jose. No idea where the author got Zurich
from. Anyway, SDL's acquisition by JDSU was $40B and as far as I know still
remains the largest acqusition of a SV company. Interstingly the top 2 execs
got cash payouts >$40M as part of the acquisition while JDSU was laying off
engineers as the bubble burst in late 2000.

